# Vorsicht bei Chapso.de



## Mike55 (24 September 2011)

Seit diesem Wochenende verschickt Chapso.de (Daboo GmbH) Rechnungsmails, in dem man aufgefordert wird 60,00 € zu überweisen für eine Premiummitgliedschaft. Die damalige Anmeldung und Mitgliedschaft für eine Homepage war kostenlos. Diese kostenlose Mitgliedschaft wurde jetzt durch eine dubiose Email in eine kostenpflichtige umgewandelt. Meine Wenigkeit wird hier gar nichts zahlen und ich rate allen Betroffenen dasgleiche. Ich berufe mich dabei auf einen Blog der Arcadenwelten.eu und der darin enthaltenen Quelle: Verbraucherzentrale Berlin. Hier wird gesagt: *Keine Kostenpflicht ohne ausdrückliche Zustimmung! *Klicke auf folgenden Link:*
*
http://blog.arcadewelten.eu/2011/09...ohne-zustimmung/comment-page-2/#comment-14560


----------



## jupp11 (24 September 2011)

Mike55 schrieb:


> und der darin enthaltenen Quelle: Verbraucherzentrale Berlin.


Warum in die Ferne schweifen > http://www.vz-berlin.de/UNIQ131689182503978/link927831A.html


> Pressemitteilung der Verbraucherzentrale Berlin 16.09.2011
> 
> Chapso.de-Nutzer aufgepaßt!
> Keine Kostenpflicht ohne ausdrückliche Zustimmung


----------



## passer (25 September 2011)

Und:

Anmeldung nur mit Namen und Email Adresse.
Kostenpflicht nur klein unter Absenden Button.

Abofalle....


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (25 September 2011)

passer schrieb:


> Kostenpflicht nur klein unter Absenden Button.


Nicht nur das, sondern auch noch in hellgrauer Schrift auf weißem Grund


----------

